# TV3 The Morning SHow today at 11am - Surrogacy



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi just seen this advertised - they are doing a show about a couple who went down the surrogacy route and now are facing problems getting their baby either a passport / citizen ship - didnt quite catch it all but it may be of interest to somw out there - if you miss it you can always catch it on the player !


----------

